# The Rules



## kingslug (Apr 11, 2018)

Thinking about this lately, especially after this weekend, when I missed a good 3 hours of pow at K.
Nothing special, just some basic rules I live by which over the years ...actually work. 
1. Be there early. Why...you get a good parking spot, you don't deal with the lodge shitshow..you get the POW before its all banged up. I actually get anxiety showing up late and parking in Oshkosh, the crowded lodge, etc. When I went to MRG a few weeks ago I was the first one there and it was great. Got the "coveted " parking spot and got to walk around, in peace..very tranquil.

2. If you say you will be somewhere at a certain time..be there or let me know. I'm probably waiting for you, outside if its the lift. I would prefer to not stand there for a half hour. Shit happens, I can take a run, or 2 , or 3 ..whatever. 

3. Don't be a fusspot...whats a fusspot you ask..well. You forget your gloves, your helmet, your skis..whatever. You take forever getting ready, screw with boot buckles all the time. You know..get your shit together and ski. 

4. Don't complain the whole day about conditions. There are many ways to figure out before hand what is going on and how it will be. It rained the night before, then went down to 10 degrees...don't bring the twin tips. it snowed..its a POW day..don't bring the ice skis. It sux..but were here..better than being..THERE, where THERE else may be. Who knows ..it might get better..it might get worse..beer is available..we'll live.

5. Meeting up with people..your late..don't spend the whole day trying to find them..they're skiing, not waiting for your text. Your the odd man out. Maybe you'll meet at lunch. Worse case, you miss them the whole day and find them..at the end. They're wiped..you started late..you keep going..whatever.

There more but these are the basics. 
Thoughts???


----------



## skiur (Apr 11, 2018)

Rule 1 applies most of the year but in the spring  there is no reason to get there early.  The parking lots don't fill up and the skiing sucks until the sun has had a chance to work it's magic.


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 11, 2018)

My rule #1 = Don't invite me to anything on the weekend between Thanksgiving and end of April at the earliest.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2018)

skiur said:


> Rule 1 applies most of the year but in the spring  there is no reason to get there early.  The parking lots don't fill up and the skiing sucks until the sun has had a chance to work it's magic.



+1


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2018)

Killingtime said:


> My rule #1 = Don't invite me to anything on the weekend between Thanksgiving and end of April at the earliest.



What if it involves skiing?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 11, 2018)

skiur said:


> Rule 1 applies most of the year but in the spring  there is no reason to get there early.  The parking lots don't fill up and the skiing sucks until the sun has had a chance to work it's magic.


I beg to differ this spring.The last few weekends we have had new snow and its been the best early on.No real softening because of winter like temps.Last weekend at Cannon got worse as it got skied.But in general you are correct.


----------



## NYDB (Apr 11, 2018)

I can't stand trying to meet up with people on the hill.  

Either go out with me in the morning or meet at such and such time at this lift or lodge (+/- 5 min window) planned before hand.  

trying to meet out on the hill and trying to communicate via texting is a pain.  Especially in mid winter conditions.  

And +1 on rule 1.  Get there early.  Luckily my kids are little and they still get up at 6am every day.  I don't know how its going to go when they are teenagers sleeping in.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 11, 2018)

6. Cut others some slack if they lack the same scrupulous attention to following your preferred rules of thumb.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 11, 2018)

I take it your wife is still in the doghouse over Saturday?  :wink:

As for the teenagers, we ended up doing two cars.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 11, 2018)

My rule now is not to ski with people who make rules about having fun.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2018)

kingslug said:


> *
> There more but these are the basics.
> 
> Thoughts???*



There's MORE?    

My thoughts are you sound very stressful to ski with.   Peak New York though, I'll give you that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> *My rule now is not to ski with people who make rules **about having fun.*



Yeah, I mean, I'm pretty much the exact opposite as him.

Do whatever the hell you want, we're here to have fun.  

You want to go in the trees?  Okay, I'll go in the trees.  You want to hit a groomer into a bump run?  Okay, sounds good, I'll do that.   You want to show up at 9:30 rather than 8:40?  Okay, I'm not going to execute you for that.

Whatever, it's all good.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2018)

We don't really have many rules, but we have adopted things over the last few seasons:

Don't bother with Saturday unless conditions are off the charts and/or we're up north and everyone is stuck on the highway trying to get up north. 

Unless conditions are off the charts, get there mid/late AM. Most times, still decent parking. And you'll have two hours or so of a lull in lines whilst everyone goes in for lunch. 

Riding a fixed grip is always better than standing in line to ride a high speed. 

Figure out the brand/color of the rental skis the area offers. When said skis are spotted out on the hill, gives those people a wide berth. 

If people get into the line queue and then stand aimlessly while waiting for the rest of their party, it's ok to run over their gear. 

Last one is in jest...somewhat. Why do people do that?


----------



## mister moose (Apr 11, 2018)

kingslug said:


> 5. Meeting up with people..your late..don't spend the whole day trying to find them..they're skiing, not waiting for your text. Your the odd man out. Maybe you'll meet at lunch. Worse case, you miss them the whole day and find them..at the end.



As big as Killington is, it's easy to meet people on the fly.  I can be almost anywhere in 10-15 minutes if it doesn't involve K1 at 11am on a Saturday, or starting at Ramshead, which never happens anyway,  "Meet you at Superstar in 10" isn't very hard.

6.  I'm not your carbon copy.  I'll ski slower for you, or you ski slower for me.  I'll do a few cruisers but I'm headed elsewhere for a few runs too.  We don't have to be attached at the hip to have a good time.

7.  DO NOT DO NOT lose me in the woods.  I am constantly aware of your rough position and reestablishing contact.  We should have each other's 6, it's not a race.

8.  Groups larger than 4 die an early death.

9. We can ski a trail more than once if it's good.  Really.  It's allowed.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2018)

I have guidelines not rules.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 11, 2018)

Stressfull to ski with..no
Like i said..do whatever you want..but have a little consideration. Ive tried to ski with some people who can be very difficult ..about everything..they are stressfull. 
And yes..guidelines is a better term.
This spring early or late has not mattered. Except last saturday..then early was good. 
Early at the lodge and parking lot is most times much better than late..unless you like crowded and parking far away...up to you..


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 11, 2018)

Kingslug those rules are so good I think you might have discovered the 3rd slab of Commandments Moses dropped.

Skiing isn't really a social sport for me, but it is a family tradition and as such I'll go with family of any ability. As long as we're departing on time, I'm happy. Wife and father will both ski <><> and woods, even if I'm waiting up for them, I'm still exhausted and sore by the end of the day, so I can't really say I would have done a lot better on my own.

Then again, I absolutely get more runs in on my own.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 11, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> I take it your wife is still in the doghouse over Saturday?  :wink:
> .



In my experience wives and girlfriends are never in the doghouse. Its a thing that simply doesn't apply to them. Even if only in their own minds, lol.


----------



## mister moose (Apr 11, 2018)

Glenn said:


> If people get into the line queue and then stand aimlessly while waiting for the rest of their party, it's ok to run over their gear.
> 
> Last one is in jest...somewhat. Why do people do that?



This was getting out of hand the last 2 weekends.  Some folks would wait in the pre-load cattle chute completely blocking access to the lift while empty chairs go by.  Or completely block the lane 20 feet from the lift and when you ask them to move you get the look "What, you had 14 full inches to get by"

Or stand inches from the lift maze entrance.  That's the "polite clog".  "I'm not in the maze, I'm just waiting, (blocking the entrance), just come completely to a stop and wriggle by me."

OK, I feel better now.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 11, 2018)

^
I come into lift lines HOT but I also come in narrow and squirrely. Your skis are safe but you'll feel the breeze.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 11, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Thinking about this lately, especially after this weekend, when I missed a good 3 hours of pow at K.
> Nothing special, just some basic rules I live by which over the years ...actually work.
> 1. Be there early. Why...you get a good parking spot, you don't deal with the lodge shitshow..you get the POW before its all banged up. I actually get anxiety showing up late and parking in Oshkosh, the crowded lodge, etc. When I went to MRG a few weeks ago I was the first one there and it was great. Got the "coveted " parking spot and got to walk around, in peace..very tranquil.
> 
> ...



Rule 1 is me, I like to be early for everything !  Same here hate the lodge if its a zoo and well I dont mind having time for a beverage or 2 !


----------



## kingslug (Apr 11, 2018)

And come to think about it. How is someone (me) who shows up on time, or tells you ill be late, is ready to go, doesn't complain about conditions, and doesn't screw around adjusting stuff, talking on the phone, etc...stressful to ski with??? My Utah people would never ski with  me if I was..they go all day long and don't deal with too much BS. 
And I always stop for crash victims, while others just ski right by. I've  stopped for many people who where in pretty dire straights, bad scenes.


----------



## flakeydog (Apr 11, 2018)

#6) Shut up and ski!
#7) any questions? see #6

Skiing in and of itself is fun. It should not be stressful unless you are doing it wrong.  Check your 1st world problems at the door and have fun.  I never feel that I have "missed out" on something if I show up at the crack-of-noon versus the crack-of-dawn, it's all good!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 11, 2018)

Glenn said:


> If people get into the line queue and then stand aimlessly while waiting for the rest of their party, it's ok to run over their gear.
> 
> Last one is in jest...somewhat. Why do people do that?



I don't get it. This weekend there were numerous times that people stopped after they went through the RFID gates to wait for the rest of their group at Sugarbush. Get your group together before getting into the lift lines (and definitely before going through the RFID gates that are only 20 feet or so from the loading area).

Also not sure why it seemed like there were so many people this weekend that can't follow the guidelines for the RFID gates (card in left pocket by itself). The number of people getting stuck or trying to spin around at the gate so their right side pocket faced the sensor on the left of the gate was surprising. I really thought by April we'd be long past those issues. Maybe there were just a lot of non-regulars at SB this weekend.




mister moose said:


> This was getting out of hand the last 2 weekends.  Some folks would wait in the pre-load cattle chute completely blocking access to the lift while empty chairs go by.  Or completely block the lane 20 feet from the lift and when you ask them to move you get the look "What, you had 14 full inches to get by"
> 
> Or stand inches from the lift maze entrance.  That's the "polite clog".  "I'm not in the maze, I'm just waiting, (blocking the entrance), just come completely to a stop and wriggle by me."



Yea...I also don't get the blocking the lift maze entrance thing. Are people that oblivious to the world around them? I sarcastically said several times this weekend "good place to stand" as I was squeezing by someone to get into the line.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 11, 2018)

Try Grand Central Station..6 am...its..awesome..


----------



## Whitey (Apr 11, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Yea...I also don't get the blocking the lift maze entrance thing. Are people that oblivious to the world around them? I sarcastically said several times this weekend "good place to stand" as I was squeezing by someone to get into the line.



This one makes me crazy.  CD - I do the exact same thing and say "great place to stop" while I go around a group parked at the entrance.   I know it's really not that big of an issue & I shouldn't let it bug me.  I just have to move a few feet to get around them, but...  There's usually like 50 square feet or more of wide open territory only a few feet away from the entrance to the lift line.   If you are going to stop and chat/wait/hang out/etc - just do it anywhere but directly in front of the lift line.    

The ones that really get me are when the entrance to the lift line is a downhill slope and you are having to climb to get up to it.   The people blocking it are forcing you to have to climb/skate/pole further up slope and then turn to go into the lift line.  I get being oblivious at times but when people are climbing to get around you - really??


----------



## cdskier (Apr 11, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Try Grand Central Station..6 am...its..awesome..



No thanks!

I could probably be making far more money if I worked in NYC...but it is no way worth it to me to deal with that non-sense.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 11, 2018)

First off - I'm a mother and that comes first. After my mothering duties are done on a ski day - I'm a selfish c*nt.  Sorry - no other way to put it. I have one rule - I COME FIRST - until my mothering job has to kick back in. Sometimes husband gets peeved - but fuck him. He will never take my advice and wear mittens - he own 6 gloves for all types of weather. So 6 ways for his hands to get cold. He's an adult and if you're cold - deal with it or find a solution or go inside. I have one pair of mittens and never go inside for cold hands. If I do - it's to get a hand warmer. 

I will rarely wait for anyone to meet on slope. Hate that. Hate that. Hate that. I have limited ME time and I'm not fucking around. 

If you are not dying of exhaustion - don't stop. No chatting unless you're also catching breath. We have 10 mins for a lift ride, we can chat then. 

If there are decent bumps - I'm ditching you for them even if you hate them - find another trail. 

Most importantly:  Mi casa es tu casa...but when it's time to get to mountain - I'm going. You figure out your rentals and tickets and yadda yadda. Come if you're ready - otherwise, you'll figure it out. I have a ski house to ski - it's not a B&B or guide service. 

If its a spring day and it's hard until 10-11am - let me sleep - I'll wait until t warms up and then not leaving until last chair. 

If if I don't feel like a beer or bite - I'm not stopping. You can eat alone, no one will get harmed.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Not sure why it seemed like there were so many people this weekend that can't follow the guidelines for the RFID gates (*card in left pocket by itself)*.



Not sure why this is a thing.  Did Sugurbush only have money to buy 1/2 of a system?   

Of all the places I've skied that have RFID (about 10 I'd guess) Sugarbush is the only one I can think of where you must have the card on 1 particular side of your body.  

Sugarbush was also the only one where having anything else in the pocket could short-circuit the whole thing, but that's another issue.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2018)

cdskier said:


> *No thanks!
> 
> I could probably be making far more money if I worked in NYC...but it is no way worth it to me to deal with that non-sense*.



Same; life's too short.

Every time I took a train from Manhattan out to NJ it made my egregious Manhattan rent seem a little bit less egregious.  Now that I live out in the country, you couldnt pay me enough to work in Manhattan again.  That aint happening.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 11, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> First off - I'm a mother and that comes first. After my mothering duties are done on a ski day - I'm a selfish c*nt.  Sorry - no other way to put it. I have one rule - I COME FIRST - until my mothering job has to kick back in. Sometimes husband gets peeved - but fuck him. He will never take my advice and wear mittens - he own 6 gloves for all types of weather. So 6 ways for his hands to get cold. He's an adult and if you're cold - deal with it or find a solution or go inside. I have one pair of mittens and never go inside for cold hands. If I do - it's to get a hand warmer.
> 
> I will rarely wait for anyone to meet on slope. Hate that. Hate that. Hate that. I have limited ME time and I'm not fucking around.
> 
> ...


Love it!!!° Awesome!!!!


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not sure why this is a thing.  Did Sugurbush only have money to buy 1/2 of a system?
> 
> Of all the places I've skied that have RFID (about 10 I'd guess) Sugarbush is the only one I can think of where you must have the card on 1 particular side of your body.
> 
> Sugarbush was also the only one where having anything else in the pocket could short-circuit the whole thing, but that's another issue.



Cell phones and passes to other mountains seem to be the biggest problems for our RFID system. That and people swearing they uploaded another day when you know damn well they didn't.

All in all RFID has made getting on the lift much easier IME, pretty much everywhere I've seen it implemented, so that's nice.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 11, 2018)

I do enough solo skiing in where I'm OK going slow with a social group.  

Of course, I grew up being a "social skier" with friends at small area mountains.  Places where you could ski the whole hill in an hour or two.  You have to be there and enjoy the social aspect because the mountain certainly isn't giving you much "fun" to work with.  Lots and lots and lots of Friday and Saturday nights skiing icy, frozen groomers in groups of 3,4,5,6+.  Lots of good, crazy times!  

It depends where you come from I'm sure.  Say a 12-year-old grows up near "real" hills and gets out at 8am and skis til 4pm each weekend, trying not to hit the same trail twice- they're gonna be more focused on the "skiing" aspect than the social, even if they're in a group.  At that age, for my friends and I, it was about how much stupidity we could do on this mountain before we get hurt or patrol pulls our pass.  Stupidity for the 12-year-old at the big hill is gonna be mashing bumps and doing trees on trails dad told them not to go on....stupidity for me at age 12 was going through/under my friend's legs going full-speed, hoping we'd both make it off the mountain alive :grin: 

That's my perspective, at least.


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 11, 2018)

I enjoyed the read of this thread this afternoon......

I have apparently learned from some great skiers when I go to the NEK. More than 4 IS TOUGH!!
1. I always have a good time.
2. I have learned 1-2-3 get into the truck.
3. Bring Food, Beer, and a willingness to become a better skier!

Hoping to ski this weekend.....and then some...this teacher is on VACATION!!

Cheers!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> *RFID has made getting on the lift much easier IME, pretty much everywhere I've seen it *implemented



I haven't noticed any difference in that. It's not like chairs went up empty prior to RFID, or chairs go up empty at places that dont have RFID.

The only tangible difference I've noticed from RFID is the elimination of some liftee jobs.  No need for ticket checkers anymore.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 11, 2018)

ss20 said:


> ISay a 12-year-old grows up near "real" hills and gets out at 8am and skis til 4pm each weekend, trying not to hit the same trail twice- they're gonna be more focused on the "skiing" aspect than the social, even if they're in a group.



that's me. it pains me to ski the same run or glade twice if there is good stuff that I haven't hit yet. I absolutely hate the "lets do that again!" attitude.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 11, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> that's me. it pains me to ski the same run or glade twice if there is good stuff that I haven't hit yet. I absolutely hate the "lets do that again!" attitude.



And to contrast that there'e me...I believe I skied Witch-Gonniff Glade at Magic 4 or 5 times last Saturday.  
Over my 2 days at Mt.Ellen this year I skied Exterminator woods at least 10 times..."and I am low-balling it"...

But, as I said earlier, I grew up on mountains where you would have to repeat trails.  So it's not really a big deal for me, once I find good snow.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 11, 2018)

using ski tracks over the past few years has exacerbated this for me. i am pretty constantly thinking how i want to paint the gps map red.


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 11, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> using ski tracks over the past few years has exacerbated this for me. i am pretty constantly thinking how i want to paint the gps map red.



I am with ya on that one Kusty!!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 11, 2018)

I try to ski different trails just to mix things up, but if a particular trail is really good I have no problems lapping it and don't feel compelled to ski different trails. (Although later on I may hear trail xyz was also really good and then be pissed at myself that I didn't go and check it out lol)


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 11, 2018)

RFID prevents you from coming in hot unless you want to take a bar to the waist on the way in.

Reminded of this reality today at Jay with zero lift lines.

Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Glenn said:


> If people get into the line queue and then stand aimlessly while waiting for the rest of their party, it's ok to run over their gear.



I'm a really nice person - polite, gracious, patient.  But THIS ^^ has driven me nuts this year, to the point I actually did run over their gear.  You are standing sideways in the one open corral checking your phone.  Sorry but I've got an open chair to catch.  Guess I need to work on that coming in narrow and squirrely thing!  :wink:


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not sure why this is a thing.  Did Sugurbush only have money to buy 1/2 of a system?
> 
> Of all the places I've skied that have RFID (about 10 I'd guess) Sugarbush is the only one I can think of where you must have the card on 1 particular side of your body.
> 
> Sugarbush was also the only one where having anything else in the pocket could short-circuit the whole thing, but that's another issue.



I have a huge stack of RFID cards at home (Sugarbush, Stowe, Blue, Okemo, Jackson Hole, Squaw/Alpine and others).  All of the systems pretty much work the same.  Sugarbush has just spelled out the details loudly and clearly in their first year.  You can't ski at Okemo with the card on the wrong side and buried with other stuff.  My experience is pretty much the opposite of yours.

That said, I think the RFID card system is amazing.  Love skipping the ticket line.  Love not having to dodge the lifty.  Love not having to do a yoga contortion so the lifty can scan my pass.  So much more efficient.

Additionally, I don't think it puts liftys out of work...there usually is a person or two manning the RFID system and dealing with any problems.

Also, love that my kids can use their Sugarbush RFID cards to buy food so I don't have to give them cash.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 11, 2018)

The cards are so much better than the gun...


----------



## cdskier (Apr 11, 2018)

mikec142 said:


> That said, I think the RFID card system is amazing.  Love skipping the ticket line.  Love not having to dodge the lifty.  Love not having to do a yoga contortion so the lifty can scan my pass.  So much more efficient.



I was skeptical at first before using it, but now I'm sold as well after using it all season at Sugarbush. I agree that it is far more efficient than the old barcode system (other than when people can't follow directions and get stuck).


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2018)

kingslug said:


> The cards are so much better than the gun...



Hate both. Rather have neither.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 11, 2018)

Best system is to have a liftie profiling people that look sketch and checking passes if anyone seems suspicious.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I was skeptical at first before using it, but now I'm sold as well after using it all season at Sugarbush. I agree that it is far more efficient than the old barcode system (other than when people can't follow directions and get stuck).



It stills screws up things every now and then even when you follow the directions.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2018)

They have a new system somewhere where i was this year where they scan by proximity but only scan a few random people. Waterville maybe.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 11, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> It stills screws up things every now and then even when you follow the directions.



Yea, nothing is perfect. Still far less often than the guns though.

Only twice all season did it not scan for me. Once I just backed up slightly and approached again and it was fine. The other time it was a problem with the gate itself. I looked at the little display screen and it was basically what you would see when a computer reboots. Had to move to the next gate over that time (that was early in the season so maybe some kinks were still being worked out with the system itself).

With the old guns you could almost guarantee at least once a day the pass would either not scan or would take the lifty numerous tries to scan.


----------



## abc (Apr 11, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I try to ski different trails just to mix things up, but if a particular trail is really good I have no problems lapping it and don't feel compelled to ski different trails.


That’s me also. 

I believe in “Never leave good snow in the hope of finding better snow in another trail”! Too many times I follow others AWAY from good snow in the hope of finding better snow, only to find worse snow and time wasted. 

Exception is if I KNOW from past experience the “other” trail WILL have better snow. Enjoy what I have rather than hoping for more. 

This come from someone who loves travel and skied a lot of different mountains. There’s time to explore. But a powder day isn’t it. Powder day is for enjoying the powder right under my feet! (applies to corn also, maybe even more so)


----------



## jimk (Apr 11, 2018)

That was a really "core" post from SkiFanE.  
I am pretty hard on myself as far as having my stuff together.  I am rather tough on my family and it has driven my wife out of the sport.  For others I try not to be too hard, esp if they are infrequent skiers/boarders because I want to encourage them to try or stick with the sport.

A philosophical rule I aspire to and haven't perfected yet is that:  you are not really a zen master of skiing until you have brought another person into the sport and given them a chance to learn to love it as much as you do.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 11, 2018)

6: No friends on a powder day!

Hotel room keys can get messed up by cell phones in the same pocket. Damn Cliff Lodge at Snow Bird is an example.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2018)

jimk said:


> A philosophical rule I aspire to and haven't perfected yet is that:  you are not really a zen master of skiing until you have brought another person into the sport and given them a chance to learn to love it as much as you do.



Do kids count? I brought my wife into it but she does not love it like I do. I have probably tainted my kids by showing them how to be impatient with others. 
I do have a few rules now that i think of it. Never ever ski with your jacket totally unzipped and always pick up your skis and lean them somewhere. Never leave them on the ground.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2018)

My rules.....
Every day you plan on skiing, you do!! There's enough clothing and equipment out there for whatever Mother Nature throws you on any given day... Some days you just stay out there longer than finding the barstool than others.....

#2 - your family, if well disciplined knows the proper schedule better than others.... And that's all that matters!!!

#3 any day on the hill is WAY, WAY, WAY better than a day not on the hill!! Don't make escuses for why you didn't ski/ride on a day when you could of, and then rationalize why it WAS OK!!

#4 - One of the best experiences on any day of the year is Apres ski/riding having a drink (s) with friends after a day on the hill!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Apr 11, 2018)

I’m NOT a morning person. But I’ve come to appreciate rising early on a ski day. 1” or 10”, no matter. It’s great to be putting down fresh tracks. 

I actually think the “rules” are quite reasonable, for a powder day. 

But I’m not one who insist on it any day. If it’s a day without fresh snow, I don’t insist on first chair. Though I still don’t like it if you make me wait because you don’t have your shit together. It’s just bad manner! And chances are we may not be skiing together again if you keep me waiting repeatedly. 

If there’s fresh snow in the forecast, I don’t make plans with people I don’t know so I don’t get into situations the OP found himself in last Saturday. That said, if you suggest we meet BEFORE first chair, I KNOW we’re likely get along just fine.  I will be there, at the agreed time.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2018)

mikec142 said:


> I have a huge stack of RFID cards at home (Sugarbush, Stowe, Blue, Okemo, Jackson Hole, Squaw/Alpine and others). * All of the systems pretty much work the same.*



Sugarbush is the only one I've seen like that.  And Stowe's is not the same, you can do Stowe on either side.

Same as:

Jay Peak
Smuggler's Notch
Stowe
Park City
Canyons
Snowbird
Vail
Copper Mountain IIRC?

So for me, only being able to use it on the left side was new.  So was not being able to have a bubble gum wrapper in the same pocket with it, I had to clear out everything in my pocket at Sugarbush before it would function properly.  The employee at the lift knew exactly what was up, so they must see it a lot.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Hate both. Rather have neither.



Same.  The only purpose is to collect data on you for targeted marketing and to decrease labor costs.

Some are worse than others though.  For instance, for whatever reason I didnt have any problems at Smuggler's Notch with their new system this year, whereas the Sugarbush one as I mentioned was the worst I've seen.  Jay Peak's can be hit or miss, I've noticed the employees there get frustrated with them from time to time, but usually they work fine.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sugarbush is the only one I've seen like that.  And Stowe's is not the same, you can do Stowe on either side.
> 
> Same as:
> 
> ...



You can buy the gates with a single antenna or double antenna from this particular vendor (Jay Peak uses the same vendor that Sugarbush does according to the vendor's website). This is also the same vendor I believe that Killington is going with for next year.

I really don't see it as a big deal as long as it is clearly communicated (which it is at Sugarbush).


----------



## cdskier (Apr 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Same.  The only purpose is to collect data on you for targeted marketing and to decrease labor costs.
> 
> Some are worse than others though.  For instance, for whatever reason I didnt have any problems at Smuggler's Notch with their new system this year, whereas the Sugarbush one as I mentioned was the worst I've seen.  Jay Peak's can be hit or miss, I've noticed the employees there get frustrated with them from time to time, but usually they work fine.



Just looked it up and Smuggs has a solution from the same vendor as Sugarbush as well. The only possible difference is whether they went with antennas on only one side of the gate or whether they went with dual-sided antennas. Otherwise there's really no major differences you can even purchase from this vendor in terms of the RFID technology or scanning options.

Smuggs also has the same warnings about the pass needing to be by itself in a pocket



> Where do I carry my Notch Card?
> 
> PLACE the Notch Card in a pocket by itself.
> CARRY only One RFID card at a time.
> ...


----------



## abc (Apr 11, 2018)

I see no real advantage of RFID, except potentially eliminating ticket checkers. 

But that, is not an advantage for us skiers. 

Nor do I detect any drawbacks either. So I have zero preference on that.


----------



## raisingarizona (Apr 12, 2018)

The only rule that matters is.......

They ain’t no friends on a powder day!


----------



## 56fish (Apr 12, 2018)

abc said:


> I see no real advantage of RFID, except potentially eliminating ticket checkers.
> 
> But that, is not an advantage for us skiers.
> 
> Nor do I detect any drawbacks either. So I have zero preference on that.




Reloading online beats the crap out of standing in one :beer:


----------



## kingslug (Apr 12, 2018)

I guess what it comes down to..if you deal with stress all week..you don't need any in the mountains.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 12, 2018)

abc said:


> Nor do I detect any drawbacks either. So I have zero preference on that.



https://unofficialnetworks.com/2011/06/06/ksl-frying-balls-cell-phones-ski-pass-turnstiles-cancer/

I wear a Lead jock strap .


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 12, 2018)

Rules:

Up at 6 
Find a legit coffee roaster nearby
Score a scone and head up
Park up front
Set up camp
First tracks are nice or within 15 minutes of first chair
Break at 10/11 
On the mountain lunchtime, to avoid the masses
Out at 3

No other rules other than, have fun, stop and gaze, feel the breeze and smile a lot


----------



## Edd (Apr 12, 2018)

As a weekday skier, I’m pretty flexible on rules and tend to go with the flow of who I’m skiing with. If it’s a powder day I get a bit more pushy. Spring is so great because there’s little rush to get to the hill.

I like RFID. I don’t know how many brands of RFID gate tech there are, but I’ve noticed this season that Okemo, Sunapee, and Gunstock all use the same Axios gates. They work better than others I’ve seen. My only issue is that they close a bit fast. Sometimes you have to pole on an uphill grade through them and the closing gate wacks my ski pole every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## NYDB (Apr 12, 2018)

kingslug said:


> I guess what it comes down to..if you deal with stress all week..you don't need any in the mountains.




We are all responsible for creating our own stress while skiing.    Have fun out there.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Apr 12, 2018)

Rules = stress


----------



## Jully (Apr 12, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> https://unofficialnetworks.com/2011/06/06/ksl-frying-balls-cell-phones-ski-pass-turnstiles-cancer/
> 
> I wear a Lead jock strap .



Lol even the article concludes they are safe. It's radio waves, doesn't get much safer than that.


----------



## mrvpilgrim (Apr 12, 2018)

It has been mentioned several times that one benefit of RFID is eliminating eliminating ticket checkers. In my experience the last several years at Sugarbush these are positions the mountain has had great difficulty filling anyway. I can recall numerous busy weekends finding employees from Admin, Guest services, and other departments in the lift lines filling in as ticket scanners.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2018)

mrvpilgrim said:


> It has been mentioned several times that one benefit of RFID is eliminating eliminating ticket checkers. In my experience the last several years at Sugarbush these are positions the mountain has had great difficulty filling anyway. I can recall numerous busy weekends finding employees from Admin, Guest services, and other departments in the lift lines filling in as ticket scanners.



Right about that. Plus there are still ticket checkers anyway even with RFID. Instead of holding guns and scanning, they now hold a tablet and look for discrepancies (and also help people that get stuck at the gates). So they may have a few less people, but it isn't the huge elimination of positions that people make it out to be.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 12, 2018)

mrvpilgrim said:


> It has been mentioned several times that one benefit of RFID is eliminating eliminating ticket checkers. In my experience the last several years at Sugarbush these are positions the mountain has had great difficulty filling anyway. I can recall numerous busy weekends finding employees from Admin, Guest services, and other departments in the lift lines filling in as ticket scanners.



Less ticket checkers and hopefully less people manning the ticket window.  It's crazy how short-staffed all the mountains are.  It's one of the negative effects of all these cheap passes.  It used to be you'd have great people who ski/board looking to work part-time a couple days a week in an unskilled position to get the free pass.  Now that passes to mountains are dirt cheap it's not worth doing that, and cheap, local labor that wanted to see their mountain succeed dried up.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Less ticket checkers and hopefully less people manning the ticket window.  It's crazy how short-staffed all the mountains are.  It's one of the negative effects of all these cheap passes.  It used to be you'd have great people who ski/board looking to work part-time a couple days a week in an unskilled position to get the free pass.  Now that passes to mountains are dirt cheap it's not worth doing that, and cheap, local labor that wanted to see their mountain succeed dried up.



Hard to find help when the jobs pay shit.


----------



## Jully (Apr 12, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Hard to find help when the jobs pay shit.



And when there are plenty of other jobs available that don't. Similar minimum wage style jobs at other places that are not ski resorts now no long pay the bare minimum wage, but the resorts are still offering crap.


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2018)

56fish said:


> Reloading online beats the crap out of standing in one :beer:


Online reloading is only offered for the "paying customers". Season pass holders don't need reloading. MAX and MC pass holders also can't reload online.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Less ticket checkers and hopefully *less people manning the ticket window.*



Absolutely.  

RFID has significantly reduced the number of ticket sellers employed by the mountain as well. Big time.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 12, 2018)

I can dig most of these rules.  Especially the ones about showing up on time and having your Sh*t together.  I do early ups at Sugarbush so I park in the front row, put my boots on at the car and I am on the lift at 7:30.  No mess, no lines and always awesome quiet runs with no other People.  

My biggest hang up is with the millennial crowd that absolutely must use texting as communication.  If you are late or are planning on meeting up with someone use the phone!  That way you can have a communication of where you are, what the plan is, where and when you will meet and a back up plan if all else fails.  I have never effectively communicated by texting to meet up with people.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2018)

Hawk said:


> My biggest hang up is with the millennial crowd that absolutely must use texting as communication. * If you are late or are planning on meeting up with someone use the phone! *



They are.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> They are.



They are what?  I do not understand.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Apr 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not sure why this is a thing.  Did Sugurbush only have money to buy 1/2 of a system?
> 
> Of all the places I've skied that have RFID (about 10 I'd guess) Sugarbush is the only one I can think of where you must have the card on 1 particular side of your body.
> 
> Sugarbush was also the only one where having anything else in the pocket could short-circuit the whole thing, but that's another issue.



Its not their system is the skiers using it.  You will see people stuck trying to get thru all the time.  The attendant will come over and ask if they have anything in their pocket with the card and 9/10 times the skier has their phone or credit card in same pocket.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2018)

Hawk said:


> They are what?  I do not understand.



He's being a wise-ass and saying they are using their phone because technically they're using the phone to send the text. Your intention though was that they should use the phone to CALL instead of text (and I agree a call is better for something like that in most cases)


----------



## skiur (Apr 12, 2018)

Hawk said:


> I can dig most of these rules.  Especially the ones about showing up on time and having your Sh*t together.  I do early ups at Sugarbush so I park in the front row, put my boots on at the car and I am on the lift at 7:30.  No mess, no lines and always awesome quiet runs with no other People.
> 
> My biggest hang up is with the millennial crowd that absolutely must use texting as communication.  If you are late or are planning on meeting up with someone use the phone!  That way you can have a communication of where you are, what the plan is, where and when you will meet and a back up plan if all else fails.  I have never effectively communicated by texting to meet up with people.



Have to disagree with that one, I'm no millennial but texting is such a better way of communication than talking on the phone, if I miss a call I missed it, but a text is there waiting for me when I get to it. I can put the plan, where and when and anything else into a text, and if the person I wanna talk to is say skiing and can't answer the phone, then they have all the info to read in a text when they get to the lift.  I hate talking on the phone.


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2018)

skiur said:


> Have to disagree with that one, I'm no millennial but texting is such a better way of communication than talking on the phone, if I miss a call I missed it, but a text is there waiting for me when I get to it. I can put the plan, where and when and anything else into a text, and if the person I wanna talk to is say skiing and can't answer the phone, then they have all the info to read in a text when they get to the lift.  I hate talking on the phone.


But...

Are you a millennial ?


----------



## skiur (Apr 12, 2018)

abc said:


> But...
> 
> Are you a millennial ?



Umm, read the first sentence in my post.


----------



## Edd (Apr 12, 2018)

Hawk said:


> My biggest hang up is with the millennial crowd that absolutely must use texting as communication.  If you are late or are planning on meeting up with someone use the phone!  That way you can have a communication of where you are, what the plan is, where and when you will meet and a back up plan if all else fails.  I have never effectively communicated by texting to meet up with people.



Texting is a far more efficient method of communication for me. Less dead silence and useless words. I’m Gen X for sure.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2018)

nhskier1969 said:


> *Its not their system is the skiers using it. * You will see people stuck trying to get thru all the time.  The attendant will come over and ask if they have anything in their pocket with the card and *9/10 times* *the skier has their phone or credit card in same pocket.*



Well that is on Sugarbush's system.   

At other places I can have my credit card, driver's license, a few Andrew Jackson's to make it rain with, chapstick, etc.... in my pocket, and it does nothing to stop the gates from reading my RFID card.   

The only place I've been where anything in addition to the lift ticket being in my pocket fouls everything up is at Sugarbush. My guess is this has to do with Sugarbush having only 50% receiver capacity compared to all the other RFID resorts I mentioned.



skiur said:


> Have to disagree with that one, I'm no millennial but *texting is such a better way of communication than talking on the phone, if I miss a call I missed it, but a text is there waiting for me* when I get to it.



Agreed.


----------



## Jully (Apr 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well that is on Sugarbush's system.
> 
> At other places I can have my credit card, driver's license, a few Andrew Jackson's to make it rain with, chapstick, etc.... in my pocket, and it does nothing to stop the gates from reading my RFID card.
> 
> ...



At Sunpee, WP, and Okemo this year my pass wasn't read in a pocket all by itself but on the inside of my jacket. Moved it to an empty outside pocket and it still didnt work. 

Always worked fine there at Wachusett though. Sounds system dependent for sure, but I would doubt SB's is any worse than okemo/Sunapee.


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2018)

The problem with texting is it can be a long while before the recipient notice there's a text waiting. (Though the same problem can also be with phone calls. Poor reception etc...)

If you're already late, asking others who were on time to keep checking their text is not going to go over well.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2018)

abc said:


> The problem with texting is it can be a long while before the recipient notice there's a text waiting. (Though the same problem can also be with phone calls. Poor reception etc...)
> 
> If you're already late, asking others who were on time to keep checking their text is not going to go over well.



And another problem is if people give incomplete information.
Bad Example:
"I'll meet you at the lift in 5"
"Which lift?"
"The one at the base by the lodge"
"Which base? Which lodge? Which lift exactly? There's multiple lifts"

Not efficient at all if it goes something like that...

Now if someone gives full info up front, that's different...
Good example:
"I'm booting up in the Lincoln Peak parking lot and will be at the base of Super Bravo in 5 minutes"


----------



## kingslug (Apr 12, 2018)

cdskier said:


> And another problem is if people give incomplete information.
> Bad Example:
> "I'll meet you at the lift in 5"
> "Which lift?"
> ...


Try that at Vail or Jackson


----------



## Hawk (Apr 12, 2018)

cdskier said:


> And another problem is if people give incomplete information.
> Bad Example:
> "I'll meet you at the lift in 5"
> "Which lift?"
> ...



This is exactly what I am talking about and it happens all the time.  People are idiots when they text.  There are usually no details with texting and the time it takes to type all the details far exceeds the time it takes to have a quick phone call.  Also if I am waiting for someone to call I stop and pick it up.  I don't miss calls.  I miss texts all the time and by the time I see them the info is outdated.  I just don't do texts, F*ck that and that culture altogether.


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2018)

cdskier said:


> And another problem is if people give incomplete information.
> Bad Example:
> "I'll meet you at the lift in 5"
> "Which lift?"
> ...


"in 5 minutes"...

By the time the text got read, it should be read 5 minutes AGO! 

Or 15 minutes ago...


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2018)

OP's rule maybe a bit strict. But it's probably born from many such frustrating experience. Trying to meet up once part of the group had gone up the mountain takes very good communication skill and optimal cell signal. A lot of the times, it's an exercise in futility. 

Once I'm on the mountain, I'll tolerate 2 (max 3) text messages. If we still don't hook up by that point, I'm just going to ski without you. I'm not going to keep on looking at my phone no more!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 12, 2018)

cdskier said:


> You can buy the gates with a single antenna or double antenna from this particular vendor (Jay Peak uses the same vendor that Sugarbush does according to the vendor's website). This is also the same vendor I believe that Killington is going with for next year.
> 
> I really don't see it as a big deal as long as it is clearly communicated (which it is at Sugarbush).



FWIW it seemed to me that Jay possibly upgraded their system recently? I'm not aware of any such upgrade, but the gates opened very quickly and reliably for me the last couple days up there. The only funky one was at the Tram which had a garbage bag over one side. All the regular lifts you could basically go through at 5 MPH.


----------



## skiur (Apr 12, 2018)

Hawk said:


> This is exactly what I am talking about and it happens all the time.  People are idiots when they text.  There are usually no details with texting and the time it takes to type all the details far exceeds the time it takes to have a quick phone call.  Also if I am waiting for someone to call I stop and pick it up.  I don't miss calls.  I miss texts all the time and by the time I see them the info is outdated.  I just don't do texts, F*ck that and that culture altogether.



It a culture now, I'm a part of the text cult. Jeez


----------



## kingslug (Apr 12, 2018)

My father was always early..so i learned from him...worked great at keg parties..i would show up super early..help haul the kegs..set them up..then run them..no waiting in line all night for a beer...
Airports too..always get overhead luggage spot..always laugh at the people who show up last and wonder why theres no room for their stuff...um..you were last on the plane...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 12, 2018)

kingslug said:


> My father was always early..so i learned from him...worked great at keg parties..i would show up super early..help haul the kegs..set them up..then run them..no waiting in line all night for a beer...
> Airports too..always get overhead luggage spot..always laugh at the people who show up last and wonder why theres no room for their stuff...um..you were last on the plane...



Maybe you sit in first class and don't notice but the rest of us board the plane depending on Group #.

Good lesson from your Dad tho, not knocking it.

I would rather start early and be fully satisfied by 2:00 PM, and then decide if I want to take a few more choice runs or if my legs are shot. I used to show up late and ski 'till closing bell. Only a decent plan in spring though.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not sure why this is a thing.  Did Sugurbush only have money to buy 1/2 of a system?
> 
> Of all the places I've skied that have RFID (about 10 I'd guess) Sugarbush is the only one I can think of where you must have the card on 1 particular side of your body.
> 
> Sugarbush was also the only one where having anything else in the pocket could short-circuit the whole thing, but that's another issue.


I've been to several places with RFID readers and they all say the card needs to be in a lone pocket, especially away from electronics. Never heard about a specific side though

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Maybe you sit in first class and don't notice but the rest of us board the plane depending on Group #.


Or how quickly you can check-in ONLINE the day before, if flying Southwest. 

I can't help but to detect a lot of out-of-date argument to support a personal habit that doesn't need supporting. 

I don't impose my habit on others. If our habits match, we ski together. If not, we ski on our own and meet up for apres. If it's half way matching, AND there's a will to modify it on each side to make it work, it'll either happen, or NOT. 

I think the problem is some people agree to something but not stick to it. I have very little patience for people like that. First time missing the meet up time, you get a pass. 2nd time miss, you'd better have a real good excuse, without which there wouldn't be a 3rd time of "plan". Because I don't think you'll be there based on the 2 fails prior.  

I tend NOT to get frustrated too easily, because I avoid the situation to start with.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2018)

Meeting up with someone tomorrow to drive up to Cannon together and I already am stressing he won't be on time


----------



## mister moose (Apr 12, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Meeting up with someone tomorrow to drive up to Cannon together and I already am stressing he won't be on time



We had an expression growing up - Cannon Standard Time.  It was 30 to 60 minutes earlier so the person would show up on time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2018)

Avoid places that I have to worry about showing up first thing if I'm not in the mood to, be respectful of others I'm skiing with and tip the bar staff well.

That's pretty much it

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2018)

Hawk said:


> I can dig most of these rules.  Especially the ones about showing up on time and having your Sh*t together.  I do early ups at Sugarbush so I park in the front row, put my boots on at the car and I am on the lift at 7:30.  No mess, no lines and always awesome quiet runs with no other People.
> 
> My biggest hang up is with the millennial crowd that absolutely must use texting as communication.  If you are late or are planning on meeting up with someone use the phone!  That way you can have a communication of where you are, what the plan is, where and when you will meet and a back up plan if all else fails.  I have never effectively communicated by texting to meet up with people.


If you are on the hill, using the phone requires putting someone on speaker or loosening if not taking off your helmet all together.  Out of respect for the other caller and others around me, I don't use speaker phone in public.  Plus, if you are skiing you aren't likely to hear a phone.  So, then someone has to wait to leave a voicemail, the other person has to be hassled with listening to it.

Texting makes more sense to me while skiing.  More efficient

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> If you are on the hill, using the phone requires putting someone on speaker or loosening if not taking off your helmet all together.  Out of respect for the other caller and others around me, I don't use speaker phone in public.  Plus, *if you are skiing you aren't likely to hear a phone*.  So, then someone has to wait to leave a voicemail, the other person has to be hassled with listening to it.
> 
> Texting makes more sense to me while skiing.  More efficient


For me, the reverse is true. If I'm skiing, there's no chance I'll hear the "ding" signalling a text. So that means I won't see your text till I stop for lunch!

If you call me, it rang and rang and rang for a good 30 seconds. I may not be in a position to answer it right then and there but I know someone called! 

And if you bother to wait till the ringing stops and leave me a message, I can "look" it up on the phone -- I have visual voice mail on my iPhone. The translation isn't perfect, but I find I can usually make out what the message is. 

To me, a phone call with a voice message is the best of both world.

Still, the very best is to arrive early and be there at the time agreed on, have all the sh1t together and be ready to ski!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

First class...now that would be nice..did it once..23 years ago..and it was an upgrade for a plane malfunction. (honeymoon to Vegas)...


----------



## 56fish (Apr 13, 2018)

abc said:


> Online reloading is only offered for the "paying customers". Season pass holders don't need reloading. MAX and MC pass holders also can't reload online.



R not the “paying customers” ....”us skiers” u mentioned previously?  :beer:


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 13, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> If you are on the hill, using the phone requires putting someone on speaker or loosening if not taking off your helmet all together.  Out of respect for the other caller and others around me, I don't use speaker phone in public.  Plus, if you are skiing you aren't likely to hear a phone.  So, then someone has to wait to leave a voicemail, the other person has to be hassled with listening to it.
> 
> Texting makes more sense to me while skiing.  More efficient
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



I have earbuds in my helmet connected to my phone so while people may have to hear me speak they do not hear the caller. no need to take my helmet off. I know when someone calls because my music stops when it is ringing. Texting I have to take my gloves off and that sucks and have the phone out the whole time just asking for trouble (drop it or one of my gloves)


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 13, 2018)

This year, whilst riding on a triple with my bf and a stranger, she had a music device with a speaker and we were forced to endure her crappy music, LOUD.  Boooooo on that one..


----------



## Hawk (Apr 13, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> I've been to several places with RFID readers and they all say the card needs to be in a lone pocket, especially away from electronics. Never heard about a specific side though
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



I skied Stowe last weekend.  The scanners there are on the left side also and the people at the ticket counter had the same advice to me to have the pass in the left pocket by itself.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 13, 2018)

abc said:


> For me, the reverse is true. If I'm skiing, there's no chance I'll hear the "ding" signalling a text. So that means I won't see your text till I stop for lunch!
> 
> If you call me, it rang and rang and rang for a good 30 seconds. I may not be in a position to answer it right then and there but I know someone called!
> 
> ...



This^^^^
My phone rings for 30 seconds and I have it on Vibrate also.  I always know if the phone rings. I never know when a text comes in.  I have it in my chest pocket and I feel it every time when it rings.  If I am on the lift or skiing down I answer it especially if I am expecting someone WHO IS LATE!  We have a conversation, understand exactly where they are at and have a precise plan on how to meet up.  It works every time.  No misunderstandings, no messed up time frames, no standing around waiting.  I have never had a situation while skiing when a text work out perfect.  In fact now if someone texts me I ignore it and just go skiing.  It's not worth the time or the bother.  You were selfish enough to be late, just call me and get it straight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2018)

Its never mission critical to meet up with someone I ski with at exact times and places.  Unless it's regarding transportation to and from the mountain, I hardly ever find it selfish if someone isn't where they say they'll be at a certain time.  Stuff happens.  I simply say, hey, I'll see you at the mountain tomorrow.  Text me when you arrive and I'll see you eventually.  If I miss them out on the hill, I'll see them in the bar around lunch.  Really no big deal for me.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawk (Apr 13, 2018)

I ski at sugarbush mostly and have a rather large group of people I ski with.  Most days are made up of skiing in and out of the woods and slide brook.  I like to have  1 to 3 people with me so that skiing is safe and you have someone to get help.  Sounds like you don't mind skiing alone.  I don't because I am a social skier.  Also I am mostly talking about when you make plans to meet someone to ski with them and they are late or slow.  I would just rather people be on time or if not, just make a good plan so that we are all on the same page.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2018)

No, I mostly ski with others, but if I have to take a few runs by myself while someone catches up with me or vice versa, it's really not a big deal for me.  If I miss skiing a really technical line like Ossipee Chutes at Wildcat until I have people to join me, that's fine.  



Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 13, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Airports too..always get overhead luggage spot..*always laugh at the people who show up last *and wonder why theres no room for their stuff...um..you were last on the plane...



I do the opposite.  I dont use overhead luggage & wait for "final boarding call" to get on the plane, intentionally getting on last. I have no use for standing in a 10 minute long jetway line waiting for people to fight to get into their seats, stuff bags into the overhead etc...

I also dont stand up IMMEDIATELY when the unbuckle seatbelt light comes on, as I have no use for standing in a 6 minute line (moving nowhere) inside a plane.  Why people do this I have no clue.  It's intriguing to me in the illogical nature of it all, but it happens on every flight.

Basically several years of business travel hardened me into having zero tolerance for people who only fly once or twice a year. GTHOOMW.



prsboogie said:


> I've been to several places with RFID readers and they all say the card needs to be in a lone pocket, especially away from electronics.* Never heard about a specific side though*



As Sugarbush they only have receivers on one-side of the gate.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 13, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> No, I mostly ski with others, but if I have to take a few runs by myself while someone catches up with me or vice versa, it's really not a big deal for me.  If I miss skiing a really technical line like Ossipee Chutes at Wildcat until I have people to join me, that's fine.
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



You know that's all good with me.  I'm still not using texts for communication.  It's not a big deal.  ;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2018)

That's cool. Just don't expect me to answer the phone. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 13, 2018)

Hawk said:


> You know that's all good with me.  I'm still not using texts for communication.  It's not a big deal.  ;-)



Saw a guy driving south through Vermont I-91 South with a "HAWK" license plate yesterday. Gave it a 25% chance of being you.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 13, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Saw a guy driving south through Vermont I-91 South with a "HAWK" license plate yesterday. Gave it a 25% chance of being you.


Nope not me.  I don't have a vanity plate and I go 89 to 93 back home.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 13, 2018)

Hawk said:


> I go 89 to 93 back home.



working on that for my family... hopefully < 2 years, Concord/Hopkinton/Henniker relocation


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 13, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I do the opposite.  I dont use overhead luggage & wait for "final boarding call" to get on the plane, intentionally getting on last. I have no use for standing in a 10 minute long jetway line waiting for people to fight to get into their seats, stuff bags into the overhead etc...
> 
> I also dont stand up IMMEDIATELY when the unbuckle seatbelt light comes on, as I have no use for standing in a 6 minute line (moving nowhere) inside a plane.  Why people do this I have no clue.  It's intriguing to me in the illogical nature of it all, but it happens on every flight.
> 
> ...




At 6'3", the less time I spend crammed into an airline seat the better, so I'd personally rather stand in that scenario.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 13, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> working on that for my family... hopefully < 2 years, Concord/Hopkinton/Henniker relocation


That is a good location.  Lots of good real estate at a reasonable price and it give you a better launching pad to a bunch of ski areas.  You commute to ski will get much better.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 13, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> At 6'3", the less time I spend crammed into an airline seat the better, so I'd personally rather stand in that scenario.


That is my opinion also.  As soon as the plane lands I need to stand up.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

Need the overhead for my boots..they never get checked..thus i try to get on the plane as early as possible..


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 13, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> At 6'3", the less time I spend crammed into an airline seat the better, so I'd personally rather stand in that scenario.



I have Restless Leg Syndrome. Pity the people near me. I can stay within my own space - but can't stop being a fidget. Nor can I get a wink of sleep - red eye or not. I was a Platinum business traveler at one point in my life - so it's not because I'm recreational flying joey   (thankfully pre 9/11 when I sometimes could have D.C.-10 middle row to myself - I don't do well packed like a sardine lol).  Rarely go to movies - drives me nuts to sit that long unless it's the most amazing movie ever.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 13, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Need the overhead for my boots..they never get checked..thus i try to get on the plane as early as possible..


.  The BS about overhead compartments is funny. I have never ever ever had to put underneath. For business I can get 4 days of clothes in a half size carry on - always space for those. I pack light because luggage pickup is hell on earth.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

Air canada made me check my carryon..said it wss too big..bs..ive used it for 10 years and never had a problem..then watched tons of people try to cram much larger luggage up there..WTF
We had seriouse issues with air canada on the Revi trip..all 45 of us..bit of a shit show
New rule..ship skis if flying AC...they lost a lot of luggage..got it back but major anxiety ..lose the Wagners and im fucked..


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 13, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I do the opposite.  I dont use overhead luggage & wait for "final boarding call" to get on the plane, intentionally getting on last. I have no use for standing in a 10 minute long jetway line waiting for people to fight to get into their seats, stuff bags into the overhead etc...
> 
> I also dont stand up IMMEDIATELY when the unbuckle seatbelt light comes on, as I have no use for standing in a 6 minute line (moving nowhere) inside a plane.  *Why people do this I have no clue.  It's intriguing to me in the illogical nature of it all, but it happens on every flight.
> *



And you should thank them for acting differently. If everyone waited to get on/off the plane as you do, then you'd be in line with them, just delayed.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 13, 2018)

kingslug said:


> New rule..ship skis if flying AC...they lost a lot of luggage..got it back but major anxiety ..lose the Wagners and im fucked..



They completely destroyed one of sister's ski bindings.  Got crushed in something I guess. But I think I've done 5 round trips with them, never had a problem.  They got all my stuff to Prince George, that was a 3 plane trip with short layovers, was impressed with that.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

This trip was a mess..but the skiing was awesome


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 13, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> working on that for my family... hopefully < 2 years, Concord/Hopkinton/Henniker relocation



Oh no! the tuna is coming to my neighborhood


----------



## Harvey (Apr 13, 2018)

Hawk said:


> I can dig most of these rules.  Especially the ones about showing up on time and having your Sh*t together.  I do early ups at Sugarbush so I park in the front row, put my boots on at the car and I am on the lift at 7:30.  No mess, no lines and always awesome quiet runs with no other People.
> 
> My biggest hang up is with the millennial crowd that absolutely must use texting as communication.  If you are late or are planning on meeting up with someone use the phone!  That way you can have a communication of where you are, what the plan is, where and when you will meet and a back up plan if all else fails.  I have never effectively communicated by texting to meet up with people.



At Gore I've only got one bar, and I can't make a call. But I can text.


----------



## Dick Gazinya (Apr 13, 2018)

Harvey said:


> At Gore I've only got one bar, and I can't make a call. But I can text.



Put up or shut up.  SKI off Sunday at the face.  Be there!


----------



## Dick Gazinya (Apr 14, 2018)

Dick Gazinya said:


> Put up or shut up.  SKI off Sunday at the face.  Be there!


Meet me 7am at the top of the toll road above the slides!


----------



## urungus (Apr 14, 2018)

The only rule is “there are no rules”


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2018)

Talk about rules...now that Stowe is owned by Vail theres signs all over saying..No snowballs..and..police in the lodge for all the closing days rowdy behavior. A local says this is a first and no alcohol at the octogon at the top. Welcome..to Vail.


----------



## Dick Gazinya (Apr 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Talk about rules...now that Stowe is owned by Vail theres signs all over saying..No snowballs..and..police in the lodge for all the closing days rowdy behavior. A local says this is a first and no alcohol at the octogon at the top. Welcome..to Vail.



I can only speak for myself but to me, Vail isn't welcome on the east coast.  Glad I was able to get up to Stowe last year before the acquisition.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2018)

I didnt think they would have a negative effect..but you can see the change..plus the locals are not happy. Guess well see next season where it goes.


----------



## benski (Apr 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Talk about rules...now that Stowe is owned by Vail theres signs all over saying..No snowballs..and..police in the lodge for all the closing days rowdy behavior. A local says this is a first and no alcohol at the octogon at the top. Welcome..to Vail.



The opposite of universities. They make it quite clear absolutely know alcohol, when your looking, then hint its okay at orientation, then you notice the University busses run at 3am to bring 19 year olds from the bars to the campus.


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Talk about rules...now that Stowe is owned by Vail theres signs all over saying..No snowballs..and..police in the lodge for all the closing days rowdy behavior. A local says this is a first and no alcohol at the octogon at the top. Welcome..to Vail.



That came up in multiple conversations too... each time attributed as being 'necessary' for the first time due to the increased NYC/NJ presence this year. Let's hope their efforts work before we lose another mountain like we lost Kmart due to similar demographics and behavior.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Talk about rules...*now that Stowe is owned by Vail theres signs all over saying..No snowballs..and..police in the lodge for all the closing days rowdy behavior. A local says this is a first and no alcohol at the octogon at the top. Welcome..to Vail.*



Saw this posted on Facebook.  Unreal.  



Teleskier said:


> That came up in multiple conversations too...* each time attributed as being 'necessary' for the first time due to the increased NYC/NJ presence this year.* Let's hope their efforts work before we lose another mountain like we lost Kmart due to similar demographics and behavior.



This came up in what "multiple conversations" with whom?    

Also, do you not live in Boston as your location parameter is set to?


----------



## Edd (Apr 15, 2018)

Welp, Stowe managed to make Jerry of the Day.


----------



## mriceyman (Apr 15, 2018)

Edd said:


> Welp, Stowe managed to make Jerry of the Day.
> 
> View attachment 23805



Make sure no one has fun skiing!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Apr 15, 2018)

Thats right..no snowballs or off to jail you go..


----------



## NYDB (Apr 15, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> That came up in multiple conversations too... each time attributed as being 'necessary' for the first time due to the increased NYC/NJ presence this year. Let's hope their efforts work before we lose another mountain like we lost Kmart due to similar demographics and behavior.



Could this guy be a bigger asshat?


----------



## Harvey (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't understand that ^^ comment.  

How is Kmart lost? You want a mountain in the northeast that is going to push the season at both ends and you expect them not to bring in as many skiers as possible?

Anyone see the commercial Alicia Alba's did for Pico:

https://www.facebook.com/picomountain/videos/10157359720361110/

This is gold for Pico. An NYC mom saying Pico is their "go to" place to get away. That's what they are after.

Not surprised Vail is trying to change or remove the local culture.  Apparently they canned some people last week (on patrol I think) that have been with the mountain for many years. Some serious crankiness about that.


----------



## abc (Apr 15, 2018)

uphillklimber said:


> One rule I enforce upon myself. The fun time has to be equal to or greater than the travel time.


Depends on where one lives, that rule gets violated all the time. 

For us flatlander, if I follow that rule, I'd probably ski half as much as I do now. 

Way back when I lived in the sticks, I drove 2 hours one way to attend concerts (~3 hrs?) at the nearest city.  

I still use that same criteria to gauge whether I REALLY want to go or not go. But I know I'd frequently violate that rule when condition warrants it. 

Example, Stratton is a bit shy of 4 hrs each way. When they got that 30" dump? I went up and had one of my best day in the east. I did stayed for 2 days on that trip. But even if it were for a single day, I would do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 15, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> Could this guy be a bigger asshat?



Isn't this the guy who went off on epic rants about people who make generalized comments about tele turns and tele skiers?

Then he trashes all of NY/NJ. Douchenozzle.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 15, 2018)

Well yesterday we drove 5 hours but ended up skiing 5 runs..but today was pretty good but suddenly got crowded at 1130..so we where done as 3.5 hours in freezing rain was enough. Then on to the variouse interesting shops and drinking establishments. VT cider had a little party going, drank some rather seriouse cider..15% ..felt that today.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 15, 2018)

If there’s one thing I’ve always wanted resorts to crack down on, it has to be all those people throwing snowballs...


----------



## Edd (Apr 15, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> If there’s one thing I’ve always wanted resorts to crack down on, it has to be all those people throwing snowballs...



Agreed. Mind you, I’ve never seen that happen in my roughly 17 straight years of skiing every week during the season, but this snowball thing has been driving me insane.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2018)

I have a college buddy who lives in Denver and skis at Winterpark.  He shared a video last week of a massive snowball fight in a huge Mt Snowesque liftline.  Perhaps it's a springtime Colorado tradition?

Either way, Vail looks like severe party poopers with those signs

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 15, 2018)

JimG. said:


> *Isn't this the guy who went off on epic rants about people who make generalized comments about tele turns and tele skiers?*
> 
> Then he trashes all of NY/NJ. Douchenozzle.



And claimed AlpineZone is an anti-telemark forum!   As if we care enough about tele to even think to be anti-tele.



Domeskier said:


> *If there’s one thing I’ve always wanted resorts to crack down on, it has to be all those people throwing snowballs..*.



I'm just amazed they spent that money on custom eisel signs.

At any rate, this has backfired spectacularly; I'm amazed how viral these no snowball fights & no alcohol pics have become in literally just a few days.  Pretty much every serious east coast skier's seen it.  I'm sure _"Vail Resorts are no fun"_ isnt the message their marketing team wants broadcast, especially given, "sucking east coasters out west" is a decent chunk of their business model.


----------



## catskillman (Apr 16, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> ^
> I come into lift lines HOT but I also come in narrow and squirrely. Your skis are safe but you'll feel the breeze.



not cool.  do you dress in all blue?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> That came up in multiple conversations too... each time attributed as being 'necessary' for the first time due to the increased NYC/NJ presence this year. Let's hope their efforts work before we lose another mountain like we lost Kmart due to similar demographics and behavior.



Huh? What do NYC/NJ people have to do with this? Sure there are some asses from NJ/NYC, just as there are some asses in Boston and MA and anywhere else. There are good and bad people everywhere. Sounds like BS to me...


----------



## skiur (Apr 16, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> That came up in multiple conversations too... each time attributed as being 'necessary' for the first time due to the increased NYC/NJ presence this year. Let's hope their efforts work before we lose another mountain like we lost Kmart due to similar demographics and behavior.



How did you lose Kmart? Where the hell have I been skiing every weekend if k is gone?


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 16, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Huh? What do NYC/NJ people have to do with this? Sure there are some asses from NJ/NYC, just as there are some asses in Boston and MA and anywhere else. There are good and bad people everywhere. Sounds like BS to me...



I heard the real problem is the rural poor who can now afford to telemark there but don't know how to behave themselves around large crowds of people.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 16, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> I heard *the real problem is the rural poor who can now afford to telemark there but don't know how to behave themselves around large crowds of people.*



Would those be the folks who drink beer whilst throwing snowballs?

The savages must be tamed.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 16, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Would those be the folks who drink beer whilst throwing snowballs?
> 
> The savages must be tamed.



Yep.  I believe they are the ones blasting music from backpack speakers, too.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 16, 2018)

uphillklimber said:


> I violated this rule big time today. I went to the mountain, only had the Chondola running. I took one run down and had to scrape my goggles 4 times so I could see. Freezing rain.... One and done. And that is a wrap for my season, 98 days, average of almost 4 hours a day.


Midweek passes are valid on the final 2 weekend's. You gotta get to 100 days.  

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

